

Point your mobile website to this url for Mobile Browser Test - suyash
http://rng.io/
It tests for Mobile Website and would be released to the open source community soon. Developed by Facebook Engineers: https://developers.facebook.com/html5/blog/post/2012/02/27/announcing-ringmark--a-mobile-browser-test-suite/
======
suyash
[https://developers.facebook.com/html5/blog/post/2012/02/27/a...](https://developers.facebook.com/html5/blog/post/2012/02/27/announcing-
ringmark--a-mobile-browser-test-suite/)

